# 94 Altima GXE will not start



## niven (Feb 18, 2005)

1994 Nissan Altima GXE
Manual transmission
220,000 miles

I was driving my car when it started to buck. Felt like moisture in the fuel line. It soon died, but started again about 5 minutes later, ran for about 500 yards and died again. The engine would turn over, but did not sound like there was a spark.

Got the car home, changed the spark plugs,wires, cap and rotor (the last three were originals). Tried to start it, engine turned over fine almost started then the battery went dead. Had it tested and it was bad so put a new one in. Tried to start it, but just heard the starter motor click. Would click maybe once or twice and would not again until the batter was charged.

When I tried to start the car, the clock and the indicator light for the front defroster would turn off (that was the button pushed), and the dome light would dim.

I believe the problem is the starter, but I cannot get the car to and parts store to have the starter tested. I tried to take the starter out but cannot figure out how. 

I have the Chilton manual, but it is sorely lacking in instructions. Is there a better manual or a website that will have better instructions? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Pull the distributor cap to inspect for oil because it sounds like a problem with the crank angle sensor under the plate inside the distributor.

Troy


----------



## niven (Feb 18, 2005)

There was no oil in the cap when I changed it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you look at bottom of the plate under the rotor down in the distributor?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

hey man my altima would run but was a lil shaky, then we replaced the battery and would not start after that, i was not getting any fire out of da coil so i replaced da ignition control module now im getting fire out of da coil but not out da distributor so i replaced the rotor button and dist cap and still nuttin so i replaced the distributor itself and stil nuttin, so im needin sum help.....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a seal in the distributor that goes bad, the oil can cause the distributor to short out, a word of advise, most Nissans do not like aftermarket ignition parts... use the factory Nissan stuff!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

mrnoname sent a reply to your PM.

Troy


----------



## niven (Feb 18, 2005)

There was oil in the distributor. Solved the running problem, but what about the starting problem? When I turn the key, the starter still clicks and the dome light dims. Sound like the starter? If so, how do I get the starter out? Can it be done without removing the intake and fuel rails?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

the easiest way to do the starter on out altimas is from the underneith, all yu have to do is take the(i think) 3 bolts out and the power cable, if im thinkin right, it is to early. but yeah it is veri simple.



niven said:


> There was oil in the distributor. Solved the running problem, but what about the starting problem? When I turn the key, the starter still clicks and the dome light dims. Sound like the starter? If so, how do I get the starter out? Can it be done without removing the intake and fuel rails?


----------



## niven (Feb 18, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> the easiest way to do the starter on out altimas is from the underneith, all yu have to do is take the(i think) 3 bolts out and the power cable, if im thinkin right, it is to early. but yeah it is veri simple.


The only problem is there is not very much room to work with. I have the Chilton manual but it also tells me to remove the bolts, but does not mention if there are any other parts I need to remove to make more room.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

take a jack and jack up the motor some and take your crossmember off, that will free up alot of room to get your job done.



niven said:


> The only problem is there is not very much room to work with. I have the Chilton manual but it also tells me to remove the bolts, but does not mention if there are any other parts I need to remove to make more room.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Make sure that the battery connections are good and clean. Measure the voltage at the starter. The starter is abit of work to get out but you don't need to pull the intake just remove from underneath.

Troy


----------

